# what the heck



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

what the heck caused this????


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

factory defect i reckon, that is weird.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

i cant see what it is


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Were they empty out of the box ? It looks like heat caused them to start to melt.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

2-3/4 inch fuderal 7-1/2 shot game load that lost it's head so to speak looked fine before it got fired but came apart when i pulled the trigger i'm glad i have a chrome lined chamber and barrel in my shotgun lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd take pics and call/email federal. I would not shoot any more from that box or any others from the same lot#.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

lol i did take pics and yeah that was the second to last round out of that box all the others except that one fired fine


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

sent them a email asking if they are trying to kill thier customers also described the defective round mentioning i have the round still and i have pics of it now to play the ol military game hurry up and wait lol


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

No idea what all may have caused that one but it sounds like a good question for federal


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Now that's one mess ! Glad you didn't get hurt. Keep us updated.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

christopher said:


> sent them a email asking if they are trying to kill thier customers also described the defective round mentioning i have the round still and i have pics of it now to play the ol military game hurry up and wait lol


I think I might refrain from "asking if they are trying to kill thier (sp) customers" type talk. Did this shell go bang ? It looks like the primer went off and there was no powder. Also looks like the brass(alum) came off the base ? Is this correct ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like a melted crayon. Would just a primer make that kind of excessive heat Don ? I've never seen anything like this before.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know perhaps there was a small amount of powder but the crimp still looks intact. I'm assuming the last pic is the top of the hull.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Now that I look at it and think, its possible it didnt get any shot or very little. So the void gave the powder different burning characteristics, and was a flame/fireball vs an outright ignition/explosion that pressure from a full load of shot would have developed and provided. So instead it allowed melting and collapse of the case because of a no load. And because of the melting-- the size of the base of the plastic where the brass was; no longer was able to stay "bonded" to the base. Just a thought thought!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

tristar diana super mag 12 guage semi auto european made looks like a benelli or beretta clone takes benelli choke tubes too not sure on the stock though need to find out though as i'd like to put a pistol grip stock on the back end had it for about a week now has a nice light and very smooth trigger on it too


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice! As long as it takes choke tubes you'll be good for predator hunting. Wish my knock-off Benelli did that!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

it felt like all the other shells in the box weight wise rhough it did have a noticably louder report when it went off


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice gun ! I put a different stock on mine with the pistol grip and ended up regretting it. Too much to dink with already out in the field and if I wanted to goose hunt the darn thing hangs up in the grass blind. Going back to the old stock this week.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking gun there!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks it also has a chrome lined barrel and chamber and a mag cut off
could do with a bit shorter barrel as the one on it is 28 inches long


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i'm begfinning to think it's the shotgun as it just happened again but this time it was a winchester shell


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

man 'd have that thing looked at by a gunsmith.........


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah it's going back to crapbelas tyhey already had it worked on once due to when i first got it it wouldnt cycle due to the shell carrier hanging up inside the action
i think this time i'm asking for management as soon as i walk in the door and demanding a refund or a diffrent gun 2 shells screwup in less than 12 rounds fired since i got the gun back is unacceptable not to mention severly unsafe


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

well it looks like it will be going back to cabelas again they had to fix it right after i got it due to it wouldnt cycle now it cycles but blows apart shells it's now done that twice in less than 12 shells fired since i got it back


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Remember, Cabela's didn't build the gun they are only the sales outlet. Who ever worked on it last should have spotted a defect if there is one (I believe there is). Depending on how long you've had the shotgun will determine the outcome. Present your case to Cabela's through a safety issue. Be firm without yelling and keep the conversation focused on the safety issue of the gun. John Wayne said, "Talk low and slow and only use a few words". Things will work out positively. I just finished this same tactic with Chevrolet on my work minivan. It's been out of warranty since January of this year and developed a head gasket coolant leak. When I called Chevrolet customer service, I explained the lack of reliability, van had been in two different Chevy shops three times in the last year for overheating, each time I was told that all is normal. In one phone call I was able to negotiate with Chevy to get it in a Chevy shop to determine the problem. Long story short, Chevrolet repaired the van and did it all under warranty. Saved me $2700.00.

Getting to the point, work with Cabela's and then if that doesn't work out go to the manufacture. Things will work out.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

thats another thing last time they sent it out for work it was supposed to go to the manufactures shop which it didnt i called them to see if the had got it yet and they never did but i was informed that it had been there 6 times for repair a day later i got it back from cabelas which swore it was fixed and it was ready for me to take home well 2 days later i took it out and the second to last shell out of the federal ammo fubar'ed i fired 2 rounds of buckshot then 5 shells of winchester #8 the last was another fubar cabelas even admitted they dont check out the firearms they get as trade ins they just rack the action and slap them out on the rack
the shotgun was purchased the 20'th of last month and it took almost 2 weeks for me to get it back after i took it back on the 21'st due to it not cycling


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are the first three pics from before the fix ? What did they supposedly do to fix it ? and what are they saying the problem is ?
At this point they need to replace the gun and deal with the manufacturer for you, I also would be curious if the guy "fixing it" is a certified gunsmith or do they have the guy who sells guns take a "look" at it.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

both sets of pics were AFTER the supposed repair when i first got you had to yank the carrier down and press the slide release at the same time just to get to close cabelas said the reapir person fired 18 shells out of it which i highly doubt happened if i had 2 fubars in less than 13 shells


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As it was a used gun when you bought it they should refund your Money or at least give you store credit for the amount including tax. If they told you it went to the factory for repair I'd ask to see the repair ticket if they want to do anything but a refund.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

if i do get a diffrent gun from them it wont be a gun off the used rack it will be a new one


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

well i got it replaced i ended up with a 223 handi rifle and 100 rounds of ammo for it


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good for you.....


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

this is the p-0-s the stoger replaced


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad to see you got a different gun, I was starting to think it was a 10 ga. And you were using 12 ga. Shells lol... are you sure it's a .223? lol. When you buy a gun, you get what you pay for! I would save up and buy a better quality firearm, JMO...


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

Would be very interesting if you could go back to the store and see if it's on the used rack again, just sayin--------


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

not sure if it was the same one but i saw one like it on the rack the last time i was there


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

Kinda makes ya wonder, don't it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

christopher said:


> not sure if it was the same one but i saw one like it on the rack the last time i was there


I'd check the serial # you probably have it on paperwork, and if they are I'd call them on it.


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

Very good idea, the next guy might not be as lucky as you were.


----------

